
Switching to Mailpile – the search and privacy-focused webmail client - mattbee
https://blog.bytemark.co.uk/2017/02/02/mailpile-email-that-does-privacy-and-search-brilliantly
======
mattbee
In short - if you've got a few giga of RAM free, can very much recommend to
brave HN users if you're stuck in a rut with your email and like to self-host.

I actually met @HerraBRE in Reykjavik last month and talked about privacy and
ambition for the software, but couldn't really fit it in without making the
article a lot longer.

He's written his own search index and database for the whole thing, it's a
really impressive piece of work.

Anyhow, I'd heartily recommend giving it a try.

